# I want to get a new tank!



## Will

Hi All,
This is a really great place and I have learned a lot just poking around in the last few days, thank you all for generously sharing your knowledge and experience!

I just got involved in the this highly addictive hobby at Christmas. My daughter wanted to get a GloFish, which I honestly thought was an iPod app.

Long story short(er) I got her a 5 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow with a built in filter, we added a $15 heater and we were in business. Three days later we had 5 dead fish and I finally started learning a little.

I found a local fish store with a nice patient guy who started my education. but what he told me was that he would not even sell me a 5 gallon tank for tropical fish and I should really get a bigger one.

He has a 29 gallon Aqueon tank, with filter and heater (It's an all in one box deal) he will sell me for $95.
It sounds like a good deal but don't want to buy this and then 3 weeks from now say 'Dang, I should have gotten a canister filter, or a better heater, or something else I am not smart enough to know I am missing right now. i don't want to say money is no object but I'm the kind of guy who will spend an extra $50 to get better quality if it makes sense.

Final details all you good people may need to help steer me, I think we would lik to keep some community fish and I'd like to consider some live plants if that would work.

Thanks in advance for your generous sharing of time and experience.


----------



## crzy2u

That sounds like a really good deal!
I think you could pull it off if you did a little research on how to care for a canister. Props to your fish store guy for not letting you torture your fish just so he could get some extra bucks.


----------



## luke77

Sounds like it has a HOB filter with it. That's all I run on all 4 of my tanks and have never had problem's with them.


----------



## frankiefire

Is this the kit? Amazon.com: Aqueon 17765 Deluxe Kit Aquarium 29: Pet Supplies


----------



## Austin

To be honest I never was a fan of the filters and heaters that came with those package aquariums. They always seemed cheap to me. But then, I never really gave them much of a chance.


----------



## SeaHorse

OK first off... Cu-dos to you for coming here first!! Before you buy!! and WELCOME!!

There are lots of things to consider. Budget, space, the Fish you are interested in and IT's tank requirements (which are effected by different things in your water like PH, GH, KH) but that's another thread. 

Think LONG not TALL. Fish need SPACE to swim. Try to get the biggest you can afford and have room for. That is not always the "Kit". Sometimes piecing it together works better, sometimes not. The "footprint" is something to consider too. Do you need a stand and can you upgrade the tank to a bigger size using the same stand (some day). 
A 30 can become a 40 tall same footprint and stand, and a 75 can become a 90 that sort of thing. Tanks come in standard L x W.... and then the H give you the extra gallons. Why would you upgrade? It's just an option should the old tank need to be replaced some day or the big tanks go on sale. Ya never know where this new addiction will take you. Just sayin'

Lots of fish need MIN 36" tanks... some need 48" tanks... and some cannot go into anything less than 72". Do you have a sense of what you want to keep? 
Do you know your PH? Acidic and soft water or Basic and very hard water? (Hard water leaves a white film or spots on everything it lands on.)

I love a cannister and only use them but not sure if one would be too big for your tank. Always get one of those that might do the next sized tank too ( again in case you upgrade) 

I hope this helps... I try to think in terms of getting the most for my money, I don't have enough to throw away ya know? So I plan ahead. This may seem off topic, but it's not... the size of the tank will help you decide if that kit is OK or not... and then that determines if a HOB, hang on back, or canister is better suited.

It's like a kitchen reno... you change the taps and the sink looks ugly so you change the sink and the counter looks ugly... change the counter and the walls need painting, so you paint the walls and floor looks ugly.... next thing you know she's asking you to take down a wall. :lol::lol:


----------

